# Moving to Merida



## sweepingman

Hi All
We are moving to Merida in Sept. Anyone on here ever lived there? Thoughts? Suggestions? Likes? Dislikes? Suggestions?


----------



## Hound Dog

Culturally interesting. Yucatecan food is unique in Mexico and great in my opinion. The historic center is attractive and very lively during the evenings with concerts and dances - many free. Always something going on when things cool off a bit around sunset. Normally almost unbearably hot and humid during the day nearly all year long which is the reason we don´t live there in a home in the historic center after having considered moving there a few years ago. Outside of the historic center, barren, treeless barrios with endless unattractive row housing as far as the eye can see surrounded by mundane suburbs. Locals deserting the historic center and moving to the suburbs ; selling their often inherited family houses to foreign newcomers. A ghost town at mid-day as residents hunker down in their more-or-less cool, stone houses to escape the incessant and depressing heat and humidity. 

We´ll be heading there from our home in the cool Chiapas Highlands at 7,000 feet this January to visit Merida and nearby beaches and interior areas . We love to visit the peninsula´s many attractions and enjoy the food and entertainment there but you couldn´t pay us to live in that climate. 

By the way, I see you are from Canada. We, on the other hand, lived in Mobile on the Alabama coast for a time which has a climate similar to Merida´s in the summer and maybe that is why our perspectives differ. I hope you enjoy living there. Merida is a very interesting town but that climate is a killer.


----------



## RVGRINGO

sweepingman said:


> Hi All
> We are moving to Merida in Sept. Anyone on here ever lived there? Thoughts? Suggestions? Likes? Dislikes? Suggestions?


What made you choose Merida over more comfortable climates of Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> What made you choose Merida over more comfortable climates of Mexico?


I am with RVGringo. I spent a week there in the winter once. I enjoyed the city a lot but not the climate. Even though it was winter, it was hot, humid and rainy.


----------



## Longford

For about 7 months yearly, the average daily high temperature in Merida is in the 90s F. Humidity can be high, also. For some of us the heat and humidity is fine. For others, those conditions negatively impact our health - especially so if we deal with chronic illnesses and/or take certain medications which the heat causes problems with.

Here's a link to seasonal weather information for Merida, in case the OP or others haven't seen it: Average High/Low Temperatures for Merida


----------



## Hound Dog

I appreeciate Longford´s thoughts on the different reactions different people have to what I would define as excessive heat and humidity. I was born and raised on the Alabama Gulf Coast where heat and humidity are the standard from about April to the beginning of October with the most dreaded season for discomfort being the August and September doldrums. My wife, on the other hand, was raised in Paris where the climate, while often challenging in many ways, is not typically excessively hot nor excessively humid for significant lengths of time. We met and married in Mobile and lived for a time on Dauphin Island which has a climate not unlike that of Merida in the summer but the summertime heat and humidity on the Alabama coast was something of a trial for her so I tricked her into moving to cool and foggy San Francisco and that was that. 

Since I grew up on the torrid Alabama coast, I found the climate quite amenable and, frankly, the way of my normal world but after 35 plus years in the San Francisco Bay Area, my skin thinned considerably and, while I had long considered Merida a fine place to retire in Mexico, when I finally got around to so doing, I no longer had a tolerance for living in a steambath - especially one that was interminable so we ended up in the highlands of Jalisco and Chiapas and visiting these hot and humid places in Mexico only periodically escaping back to the highlands for relief. That has worked out well for us but everyone should simply choose what climate is right for them personally. 

Being somewhat restless people constantly looking for that green pasture always just around the next bend in the road, we, in 2005, decided to seek an alternative place to reside away from the Lake Chapala area with its relatively large and, to us, at least, somewhat sterile, expat community and, having had fond memories of Merida and the Yucatan from our travels in the 1980s, drove down to Merida to explore housing opportunities in what we then and now consider a fun town in which to reside. We were determined to live in the historic center within walking distance of all of the interesting cultural activites and good restuarants of which we were so fond in the city.

This was October as we thought the coming of fall would moderate the temperatures in Merida and make our search for a new home more pleasant. We rented a room in a nice B&B in Merida Centro and commenced our search for a residence to purchase meeting our criteria. Incidentally, I don´t know what the real estate market is like today there but in 2005, historic dwellings in the old historic center of Merida were very reasonably priced so that was not an issue.

What was an issue was that it was damned hot and miserably humid in late October and we found that exhausting as we conducted our property search. We also found that the colonias surrounding the historic center consisted of universally (in our experience) depressing and treeless row housing with, for us at least, no esthetic appeal. We were also put off by the new housing in suburban Merida which I would dub Kansas City exurbia on steriods. 

After about the fifth day of this arduous and unsuccessful search for a place to live in Merida that met our specific needs, we returned to that very nice and pleasant B&B in centro, exhausted from the heat and the disappointment of having seen and toured a number of houses that had left us depressed, I encountered the owner of the B&B and inquired of him as to why it was so hot and humid there in late October when, we presumed, things should be cooliing off. He looked at me and asserted, without blinking an eye; "This is as good as it gets." 

We were out of there the next morning and never slowed down until we were in the Sierra Norte de Chiapas where we settled in at 2000 meters in crystal skies at about 70F. We still visit the Yucatan Peninsula with regularity and love the place but I also love to visit Death Valley, California periodically even in the dead of summer when it can reach 140F. Everything but tequila in moderation I say.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=sweepingman;2650922]Hi All
We are moving to Merida in Sept. Anyone on here ever lived there? Thoughts? Suggestions? Likes? Dislikes? Suggestions_?[/QUOTE]

OK, Sweepingman. I get it. This is a put-on. I took you at face value but now realize I was being taken for a ride. Merida is a serious, if somewhat isolated place with characteristics unique to its region. Your phoney inquiry does disservice to a town steeped in history and is unworthy of further comment.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> sweepingman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> We are moving to Merida in Sept. Anyone on here ever lived there? Thoughts? Suggestions? Likes? Dislikes? Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Sweepingman. I get it. This is a put-on. I took you at face value but now realize I was being taken for a ride. Merida is a serious, if somewhat isolated place with characteristics unique to its region. Your phoney inquiry does disservice to a town steeped in history and is unworthy of further comment.
Click to expand...

???
You lost me Hound Dog. Why do you think Sweepingman is not serious?


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> ???
> You lost me Hound Dog. Why do you think Sweepingman is not serious?


I was wondering the same thing . . .


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> I was wondering the same thing . . .


Me too. I thought maybe it was because sweepingman hadn't responded yet - but you've got to take into account that we're busy shovelling snow up here in Canada! 😄


----------



## Hound Dog

I guess I was being contrary. My apologies to Sweepingman and all. There are times when I personally perceive snottyness as wittyness _(snottiness as wittiness_?). A personality flaw, no doubt.


----------



## TundraGreen

ojosazules11 said:


> Me too. I thought maybe it was because sweepingman hadn't responded yet - but you've got to take into account that we're busy shovelling snow up here in Canada! 😄


Snow? What is this stuff you call snow? 

Actually, I spent my first 18 years in Alaska and lots of trips back there after that. I do recall whereof you speak.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Snow? What is this stuff you call snow?
> 
> Actually, I spent my first 18 years in Alaska and lots of trips back there after that. I do recall whereof you speak.


Snow is but a faint memory for me since I haven't visited my ancestral home on the East Coast of the US in wintertime for 6 years. :smow:


----------



## Longford

:focus:


----------



## roni

We are moving to Merida on January 30, 2014..

When it comes to the weather, people acclimate or move. It has been my experience living in the tropics, in the Midwest USA, and now in the Pacific Northwest for 13 years that I have always acclimated.

If we do not acclimate within a period of 2 or 3 years, we would likely move. I think having a swimming pool to jump into several times a day during the heat can help. We have friends who have acclimated who do not use their pools much from November through February - seems like the mid-80's are far to chilly.

I get a kick out of it when weather sensitive people ask why other people are not moving to other, "More comfortable climates."


----------



## abscissa

roni said:


> I get a kick out of it when weather sensitive people ask why other people are not moving to other, "More comfortable climates."


I agree .. have lived there on and off (winter and summer) for 5 years ..


----------



## sweepingman

*merida*

I am serious about the move. We are visiting again in February for a month (we were there in sept 2013 for a month) and so in Sept 2014 we are going to try a year. It is Jan 2, and I have had an ice storm that cut off power for many in my area for 12 days, although we were only a few, shovelled snow daily since the start of dec and today it was -25c with the wind chill. At least I am not in Manitoba, with the wind chill it is -50. Hmm that is colder than the temperature on Mars. Sorry, some sweating and laying by a pool with a cervesa or two sounds mighty nice right now. 
I found it hot, but got things done in the am, then either lounged by the pool, stayed in and read in the ac or went shopping in the afternoon when it was too warm. I guess time will tell, like trying it for 1 year to get an idea. Or that is our plan anyways.


----------



## ojosazules11

sweepingman said:


> I am serious about the move. We are visiting again in February for a month (we were there in sept 2013 for a month) and so in Sept 2014 we are going to try a year. It is Jan 2, and I have had an ice storm that cut off power for many in my area for 12 days, although we were only a few, shovelled snow daily since the start of dec and today it was -25c with the wind chill. At least I am not in Manitoba, with the wind chill it is -50. Hmm that is colder than the temperature on Mars. Sorry, some sweating and laying by a pool with a cervesa or two sounds mighty nice right now.
> I found it hot, but got things done in the am, then either lounged by the pool, stayed in and read in the ac or went shopping in the afternoon when it was too warm. I guess time will tell, like trying it for 1 year to get an idea. Or that is our plan anyways.


Better "sweepingman" or even "sweatingman" than "shovellingman", eh?

We were lucky, we only lost power briefly on the Sunday of the ice storm, but most of our friends were without electricity - and in some cases without water - for several days. Quite the storm. I guess in Merida you run the risk of trading ice storms and snowstorms for hurricanes. Each person needs to figure out if they prefer their storms hot or cold, then go for it!


----------



## GARYJ65

ojosazules11 said:


> Better "sweepingman" or even "sweatingman" than "shovellingman", eh? We were lucky, we only lost power briefly on the Sunday of the ice storm, but most of our friends were without electricity - and in some cases without water - for several days. Quite the storm. I guess in Merida you run the risk of trading ice storms and snowstorms for hurricanes. Each person needs to figure out if they prefer their storms hot or cold, then go for it!


Move to Queretaro! You have an invitation here!


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> Move to Queretaro! You have an invitation here!


Your enthusiasm for Querétaro is entertaining. The chamber of commerce should recruit you.


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> Your enthusiasm for Querétaro is entertaining. The chamber of commerce should recruit you.


Hahahaha
They have already! Just kidding!

I'm not from Queretaro, was born and raised in Mexico City, lived in Queretaro for the last 16 yrs and like it a lot
Nice weather, good communications, lots of things to do, very safe, not dry, not humid, no earthquakes, no storms, tornados or hurricanes
I really like it here


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> Hahahaha
> They have already! Just kidding!
> 
> I'm not from Queretaro, was born and raised in Mexico City, lived in Queretaro for the last 16 yrs and like it a lot
> Nice weather, good communications, lots of things to do, very safe, not dry, not humid, no earthquakes, no storms, tornados or hurricanes
> I really like it here


But too cold for me. I was born and raised in Alaska so I know how to deal with the cold, but I would just as soon not. I like being a little warmer than Qro in the winter.


----------



## GARYJ65

TundraGreen said:


> But too cold for me. I was born and raised in Alaska so I know how to deal with the cold, but I would just as soon not. I like being a little warmer than Qro in the winter.


It is not cold to me, let's define cold
My definition is snow, next would be...0 degrees Celsius, Toluca is cold to me
Now we are 9 degrees Celsius in the morning and we all complain as if it was snowing!


----------



## AlanMexicali

In San Luis Potosi the majority of people I know complain about how cold it is here lately. 6 to 8 C at night and 16 to 20 C during the day. In the hottest months they complain about how hot it is, about 18 to 20 C at night and 26 to 33 C during the day. There seems to be no pleasing them. The people who spent time living in Texas or beyond seem a bit more positive about our moderate weather at 6000 ft, above sea level.


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> It is not cold to me, let's define cold
> My definition is snow, next would be...0 degrees Celsius, Toluca is cold to me
> Now we are 9 degrees Celsius in the morning and we all complain as if it was snowing!


Cold is relative and a very personal decision. I have slept in a tent at -40 degrees. And incidentally, at -40 degrees you don't have to specify centigrade or fahrenheit, it is the same in both scales. That is where they cross. But back to the subject, there is more to being cold than the temperature. It depends on the wind, the humidity, whether you have to work outdoors, whether the house you live in is sealed and centrally heated, how drafty it is, individual metabolism. If someone says they are cold or hot some place, I take them at their word. It doesn't mean I would feel the same way.


----------



## ojosazules11

GARYJ65 said:


> It is not cold to me, let's define cold
> My definition is snow, next would be...0 degrees Celsius, Toluca is cold to me
> Now we are 9 degrees Celsius in the morning and we all complain as if it was snowing!


Right now in Toronto it's -20 C. It's cold. ⛄
Now for someone in Winnipeg, where it's -38 C (without wind chill) Toronto might feel balmy. There's a reason I don't live in Winnipeg. As a kid in Nebraska on the prairies we had extremes -- easily -20 F in winter to 110 F in summer, sometimes more. I guess our bodies are less resistant over the years, because none of that phased us - and we didn't have AC. 

But like Tundra, at this point in my life I'm seeking comfort climes - so the year round fabulous climate of Tepoztlan will suit me just fine. I still like a taste of winter, so I figure when we do retire it will be December in Toronto, then off to Mexico until at least the end of May. But then again December in Mexico with all the festivities, Posadas, etc. is also mighty appealing, so who knows? I have a feeling once I don't have a job I need to come back to it will be harder and harder to pull me out of Mexico. My husband would prefer we were living there now. He's headed down in a few weeks to work on our place. I still have a couple of months before my "reprieve", and then for only a couple of weeks. Aaah, at least absence makes the heart grow fonder!


----------



## GARYJ65

ojosazules11 said:


> Right now in Toronto it's -20 C. It's cold. ⛄
> Now for someone in Winnipeg, Toronto might feel balmy. There's a reason I don't live in Winnipeg. As a kid in Nebraska on the prairies we had extremes -- easily -20 F in winter to 110 F in summer, sometimes more. I guess our bodies are less resistant over the years, because none of that phased us - and we didn't have AC.
> 
> Good example of the relativity of "cold" for different people!
> I have been in -20 celsius and thought I was going to die! Some people even like it that way in Winter
> Perhaps I don't know what Winter is, but I would not like to know
> Cold weather for me is 9 degrees celsius and windy


----------



## Isla Verde

When I lived on the East Coast of the US, winter temperatures were often in the 20ºF. to 30ºF. range, occasionally dipping down to the teens at night. But since my home and place of work were heated, it wasn't such a big deal. Now living in Mexico City, when it falls to the mid 40º F. range (like it did last night) and when there isn't much (or any) sunshine during the daylight hours, I really shiver when I'm at home unless I turn on my little space heater.


----------



## maesonna

I came to Mexico City after 15 years living in Ottawa, often claimed to be the world’s coldest (or 2nd coldest or 3rd coldest) national capital. Of course there is nothing here like the –40º windchill we experienced during every Ottawa winter at one or more times, but when it’s rainy and cloudy in winter, there is no place here to get warm, unlike in Canada where central heating is obligatory. So we do suffer from cold here in a way that doesn’t happen in a much colder climate.


----------



## sweepingman

*why*



RVGRINGO said:


> What made you choose Merida over more comfortable climates of Mexico?


We looked for safest city in Mexico. We visited twice for a month each. We enjoy it there and thought it would be a good place to try. Just cant take the cold in Canada winter anymore.


----------



## Longford

sweepingman said:


> We are moving to Merida in Sept.


Are you still intending to move to Merida in September, 2014? Thanks.


----------



## ntbarclay

Did you make the move? My husband and I will be moving down in April 2015 and would love to hear how it goes.


----------



## sweepingman

*moved*



ntbarclay said:


> Did you make the move? My husband and I will be moving down in April 2015 and would love to hear how it goes.


Hi 

Yes I am here now. I drove down and arrived last Monday. My wife arrives tomorrow by plane from Toronto. 
The drive was very long as you can imagine (it looked so short on the map  ) but all went smooth once I got through the border. I rented a house on the internet for a month so we are going to look around for a house for a year rental once my wife gets here. I have to go to the government office to get our 4 year visa. We applied and were approved in Canada but I have more to do when I arrive here they say. Will let you know what I find. 
Where are you coming from? How are you travelling? Let me know what you specifically want to know and I will try to tell you as best possible. 
steve


----------



## sweepingman

*merida*



Longford said:


> Are you still intending to move to Merida in September, 2014? Thanks.


Yes I am actually here. Arrived at the end of August. Wife flies in tomorrow.
Looking forward to seeing her and getting settled.


----------



## AlanMexicali

sweepingman said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I am here now. I drove down and arrived last Monday. My wife arrives tomorrow by plane from Toronto.
> The drive was very long as you can imagine (it looked so short on the map  ) but all went smooth once I got through the border. I rented a house on the internet for a month so we are going to look around for a house for a year rental once my wife gets here. I have to go to the government office to get our 4 year visa. We applied and were approved in Canada but I have more to do when I arrive here they say. Will let you know what I find.
> Where are you coming from? How are you travelling? Let me know what you specifically want to know and I will try to tell you as best possible.
> steve


Don´t be surprised when you go to your local INM office with your preapproved Residente Temporal 6 month visas in your passports they only allow you to apply for a 1 year Residente Temporal visa/card at this time. When you renew next time they will offer you a 1, 2 or 3 year renewal. That has beeen their policy for first timers without family ties in Mexico. No big deal. They have been doing this since March 15th 2013.

Did you get a FMM card with the "canje" part filled out and your passport stamped on entering Mexico? The local INM office will need these.


----------



## sweepingman

*merida*



AlanMexicali said:


> Don´t be surprised when you go to your local INM office with your preapproved Residente Temporal 6 month visas in your passports they only allow you to apply for a 1 year Residente Temporal visa/card at this time. When you renew next time they will offer you a 1, 2 or 3 year renewal. That has beeen their policy for first timers without family ties in Mexico. No big deal. They have been doing this since March 15th 2013.
> 
> Did you get a FMM card with the "canje" part filled out and your passport stamped on entering Mexico? The local INM office will need these.


Ok
I will let you know once we go. My wife arrived last night by plane so we will go this week I imagine.


----------



## MichaelK

I will be moving back to Merida sometime in November or December 2014. While I was living and working there last year I met a fellow Canadian who had started his own business. At the time there wasn't a position for me, but the company has grown and now I am heading back to work in Merida.

The heat and humidity aside, what I liked about Merida the last time was just how friendly the people were. Like any place there were the less than friendly folks but I was really surprised at just how well I was treated. From my landlord, to the phone company and even the 7-11, almost everyone was nice. It should be noted that I am a pretty positive and outgoing person and I did my best to speak Spanish whenever possible.

One of the other things I loved was the bus system. Here in the lower mainland of BC our bus system is complicated at times to go long distances, and extremely unforgiving. The fact that in Merida you can just stand out on the street and flag a bus down really impressed me. Loved it and some of the buses played music and were air conditioned. Nice.

Thought I would just throw a couple of positives in there, since there are pros and cons to just about any place.

I haven't been on here much but I will be checking in more often as my move gets closer. It's my second time around so not nearly as many questions. Anyone with "personal connections" to apartments in the Pensiones or Dorada area near the Walmart Pensiones, please let me know. I have the ads and internet covered, but always good to network. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Longford

MichaelK said:


> I will be moving back to Merida sometime in November or December 2014. While I was living and working there last year I met a fellow Canadian who had started his own business. At the time there wasn't a position for me, but the company has grown and now I am heading back to work in Merida.


How did you handle the issue of your work/residency visa when you left the country? Is it still valid or do you have to go through the process all over again? Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> How did you handle the issue of your work/residency visa when you left the country? Is it still valid or do you have to go through the process all over again? Thanks.


Knowing how you have handled your visa issues would be useful information for the forum.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> Knowing how you have handled your visa issues would be useful information for the forum.


When I moved back to the USA from Mexico, I notified INM of the change of address/residency, the cessation of work in Mexico and I was asked to surrender my FM3 at the airport before departing. My employer(s) also notified INM that I was no longer in their employ.


----------



## mbyer

*Settling in?*

Sweepingman.. I'm curious where in Canada you are from. From your description of the weather, I'm guessing Ontario. It sounded way too familiar!
I would love to hear how you are settling into Merida?


----------



## MichaelK

I'm currently living on the Langley/Surrey border in British Columbia. I won't be moving back to Merida until early November or even December. Settling in there last year was surprisingly easy. The people were great, getting around was easy and I had the best landlord ever. I walked a lot. I lost 25 pounds, and at 50 years of age, I felt very young. Merida was good to me. Very good to me, so I am happy to have the opportunity to return there.


----------



## mbyer

MichaelK said:


> I'm currently living on the Langley/Surrey border in British Columbia. I won't be moving back to Merida until early November or even December. Settling in there last year was surprisingly easy. The people were great, getting around was easy and I had the best landlord ever. I walked a lot. I lost 25 pounds, and at 50 years of age, I felt very young. Merida was good to me. Very good to me, so I am happy to have the opportunity to return there.


Michael, are you moving permanently, or do you just go down for the winters?

Mark

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MichaelK

I am moving there to work temporarily at first, in a friend's new business. When it comes to these things there is no way of knowing how long it will last. Still, it is a great opportunity and I always follow my gut instincts.


----------



## Isla Verde

MichaelK said:


> I am moving there to work temporarily at first, in a friend's new business. When it comes to these things there is no way of knowing how long it will last. Still, it is a great opportunity and I always follow my gut instincts.


We all wish you good luck. I hope your friend will be helping you get the proper permissions from Mexican Immigration, so you'll be living and working legally in Mexico.


----------



## MichaelK

Without the proper permissions I would not go. Of course.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


sweepingman said:



We looked for safest city in Mexico. We visited twice for a month each. We enjoy it there and thought it would be a good place to try. Just cant take the cold in Canada winter anymore.

Click to expand...

_Tell me, now that you have identified the "safest" city in Mexico, where is the "unsafest" city or even moderatetly unsafe place in Mexico? From which place on the planet did you arrive in Mexico wherein you arrived at the notion that Merida was a "safe" place? Was safety a basic criterion for your having made a decisión as to where to settle? If so, was the place from whence you came unsafe by your definition?

Perhaps the safest place on the planet is a Potemkin village in the old Soviet Unión and the mot dangerous place in Honduras. Give me Honduras any day.


----------



## ntbarclay

Moving on.....as my husband and I will also be moving to Merida because of its safety  and location in April 2015 would love to meet up with those of you who live there....when we arrive.


----------



## Hound Dog

ntbarclay said:


> Moving on.....as my husband and I will also be moving to Merida because of its safety  and location in April 2015 would love to meet up with those of you who live there....when we arrive.


I rerpeat m inquiry but phrasen it differntly.. Why would you move anywhere in Mexico from Canada for "safety"? Why, also, would you move to acity in Mexico noted for its harsh hot and humid climate froma place like Canada? Big city Mexico is not "safwe " but also not excedingly dangerous. Why do you chooe a cty with such a terrible climaet that the M;exican governmen never even built decent roads there until the 1980s?


----------



## Isla Verde

Hound Dog said:


> I rerpeat m inquiry but phrasen it differntly.. Why would you move anywhere in Mexico from Canada for "safety"? Why, also, would you move to acity in Mexico noted for its harsh hot and humid climate froma place like Canada? Big city Mexico is not "safwe " but also not excedingly dangerous. Why do you chooe a cty with such a terrible climaet that the M;exican governmen never even built decent roads there until the 1980s?


HD, you seem to have a vendetta going against the lovely city of Mérida. While I would never choose to live there because of its ferociously hot and humid climate (give me the Central Highlands of Mexico any day), many expats apparently love that kind of weather. I can't believe that the climate is the reason why the Mexican government didn't build any good roads there till the 1980s. No doubt it has more to do with economics and politics.


----------



## Cooperstown

Hound Dog said:


> I rerpeat m inquiry but phrasen it differntly.. Why would you move anywhere in Mexico from Canada for "safety"? Why, also, would you move to acity in Mexico noted for its harsh hot and humid climate froma place like Canada? Big city Mexico is not "safwe " but also not excedingly dangerous. Why do you chooe a cty with such a terrible climaet that the M;exican governmen never even built decent roads there until the 1980s?


[snip] Everyone is entitled to their own opinion [snip]. There are THOUSANDS of people who DO like it!

You know, my mother taught me that, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.

Good advice to follow....


----------



## Cooperstown

sweepingman said:


> Yes I am actually here. Arrived at the end of August. Wife flies in tomorrow.
> Looking forward to seeing her and getting settled.


I'd love to hear your impressions after spending a few weeks there. My wife and I will be visiting week after next, for our first visit.

Thanks...


----------



## Hound Dog

Cooperstown said:


> [snip] Everyone is entitled to their own opinion [snip]. There are THOUSANDS of people who DO like it!
> 
> You know, my mother taught me that, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.
> 
> Good advice to follow....


Actually, Cooper, I love Merida, a vibrant and intertetsng city and I have not only lived there but at times cosidered it my favorite place in the Americas. I am also fond of Merseilles and Mobile and have lived in those towns among reprobates. [snip]


----------



## mbyer

Hound Dog said:


> Why, also, would you move to a city in Mexico noted for its harsh hot and humid climate from a place like Canada?


I'm not sure I understand this question? Lots of areas in Canada have intense hot and humid periods during the summer months, and intense cold in the winter. Depending on what area they are from, lots of Canadians are used to (and enjoy) intense heat and humidity.. 

Mark


----------



## Isla Verde

mbyer said:


> . . . Depending on what area they are from, lots of Canadians are used to (and enjoy) intense heat and humidity..
> 
> Mark


All year round?


----------



## mbyer

Isla Verde said:


> All year round?


Ha! True! Probably not for everyone.. But as an alternative to -30 or -40, for some yes. The original comment just struck me as an odd generalization..


----------



## Hound Dog

_


mbyer said:



I'm not sure I understand this question? Lots of areas in Canada have intense hot and humid periods during the summer months, and intense cold in the winter. Depending on what area they are from, lots of Canadians are used to (and enjoy) intense heat and humidity.. 

Mark

Click to expand...

_All the more reason to avoid that hellhole. As soon as Dawg was freed from the leash, I was off ro San Francisco where the climate is of God and then on to the Mexico Highlands at Lake Chapala where a bad day I have not experienced in 13 years hereabouts. As Brother Dave Gardner used to say while entertaining audiences in the deep south, "The only reason people live up north is because they have Jobs up there."


----------



## ojosazules11

mbyer said:


> Ha! True! Probably not for everyone.. But as an alternative to -30 or -40, for some yes. The original comment just struck me as an odd generalization..


Hi, Mark
I see we're practically neighbours here in the GTA. Welcome to the forum. I've been on this forum for nearly a year. I really enjoy the forum, but there are some strong personalities and lots of opinions, so I've learned to apply my own filters (mental, not literal - you know, in one eye and out the other). 

There can be some posts that make you go "What??" "¿¿Qué??" but then that same poster may write an entertaining, insightful post. We get the good and the bad, and if the ugly starts creeping in we have our trusty moderators, Tundra and Isla, who stand on guard to snip those bits out.

I've never been to Merida, but would definitely prefer hot and humid to -30 or -40 winters! Hoping this year is milder than last winter in our neck of the woods. While I will get down to Mexico sometime during the coming winter, work wise I'm not yet at a point I get to skip our Canadian winters entirely.


----------



## mbyer

Hound Dog said:


> As Brother Dave Gardner used to say while entertaining audiences in the deep south, "The only reason people live up north is because they have Jobs up there."


Hehe.. That I can't argue and say it to myself all of the time. I would just add "because I was born there and never bothered to move".... 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

